# Manuals for Aster locos



## daniels (Mar 16, 2011)

I am looking for copies of Aster manuals 
Tank Ouest
Reno loco
Will gladly pay for them.
Getting desperate 60' x 25' track almost completed.
I did find one article about GER tank, which talked mostly about loco catching fire on its first run !

Any south Floridians wanting to form a gauge 1 club ?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact your dealer, if he's any good he should be able to help you.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Daniels,
Welcome to MLS. 
As Dan suggests, check with your Aster dealer and maybe he can find you one.
If not, I can photocopy any pages for the tank loco you need, or sell you it for $1000.00!!!
I would suggest that you post this in the live steam section where you will get more response. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

What part of south florida? 
coconut creek has TARR http://www.livesteamers.org/ both 7.5 inch , G and O


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice looking engine, that GER/ETAT.
TL


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

daniels, 
I sent you an inbox message about our club. (the one that cjsrch is mentioning) 
Hopefully, we can meet up someday 

On another note, I have all the equipment and expertise to get your aster engines running if you haven't run them yet (extra wick material, goodall pumps, oil syringes, butane adapters, machine oil, steam oil(green velvet), all the metric and imperial miniature wrenches(moody tools), portable compressor for timing,etc etc - I share all of it hehe).
I currently have a Accucraft C-19, Accucraft 2 Cylinder Shay, DJB Coal Fired Ruby, Aster Thunderbolt(Lion), AML 0-6-0, Regner Max and thats just me. The other live steam guys have a bunch of different engines. 

Its great fun to chit-chat and see them all run.


----------

